# Rules for the Bag Showcase! UPDATED 7/12/06



## Vlad

Welcome to *The Bag Showcase*!

Here is where you can go wild and show off the goods! There is a couple of rules to follow:

Only one thread per member. As you acquire new goodies, just update your current thread. Contact an admin or a mod if you would like to have your old thread removed and start a new one.
Please post big, detailed pictures of your bags in good quality. Good lightning and crisp focus will make it more enjoyable to appreciate your collection.
Use the forum's attachment function to post your bag pictures. This will make sure that only members get access to the showcase!
Do not post fake bags. This showcase functions not only as eye candy for many, but also as a reference. Misleading members with faux bags is not acceptable.
Should the suspicion arise that your collection thread contains fakes, the thread will be removed in part or as a whole.


Thanks for sharing!


----------

